# Nothing worth having comes easy



## rubsko

So, the Topic speaks for itself.
Im going to get a tattoo, in Latin Obviously
But thats easier said than done.
So the phrase goes like - Nothing worth having comes easy

Thank you for your time


----------



## Quiviscumque

Not Latin, but really classic adn classical:

Xαλεπὰ τὰ καλά


----------



## rubsko

Okey! In what language is this? And what does it say?


----------



## Quiviscumque

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Greek_phrases


----------



## dubitans

_per aspera ad astra_


----------



## michaelhenchard100

Spinoza ended his wonderful book the Ethics with "omnia praeclara tam difficilia quam rara sunt."
All excellent things are as difficult as they are rare.

You could use that: that would be cool.
Or a shorter version.
Omnia praeclara difficilia sunt - all excellent things are difficult.

In praeclara, you should try to use a " æ " - Præclara


----------

